# Belts On G4003g



## boostin53 (Feb 21, 2016)

I recently took delivery of a new G4003g. I got it wired up, leveled and did the entire break in procedure. This is day three of using the machine and loving it more and more each time. I'm not getting any of the surface finish problems I've read about. But I do have one concern. 

I noticed a fair amount of rubber dust from the belts under the head stock cover. I adjusted the belt tension as it was on the loose side. Got the tension to just under 1/4" slack. Wiped all the rubber dust off then continued working on the compound bow stabilizer I'm making. After 15 minutes, I checked under the cover. Again, rubber dust everywhere. 

I'm puzzled. The pullies seem to be running true and not off center from eachother. Has anybody realized this with their lathe? What can I do to avoid this?


----------



## Badspellar (Feb 21, 2016)

I had the same problem with my PM 1440.  I found a burr on the outside edge of the motor pulley. I took off the belts and used some fine emery cloth with the motor running and cleaned it up. no problems since.


----------



## tmarks11 (Feb 21, 2016)

Did it come with gates v-belts on it?


----------



## boostin53 (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes, Gates v belts. You can see where the rubbers coming from. At the top edges of the belts. But that part of the belt doesnt seem to come into contact woth the pullies when spun by hand. Maybe when the pullies are at a high rpm? Causing the belts to have a harmonic vibration?


----------



## boostin53 (Feb 24, 2016)

So what's the deal? Am I being paranoid? Or is this normal for new belts?


----------



## HitFactor (Feb 24, 2016)

FWIW, I just received the same lathe in December. I have noticed the same dust from the belts. 

My plan is to buy new belts and have them on hand when I need them.


----------



## boostin53 (Feb 24, 2016)

HitFactor said:


> FWIW, I just received the same lathe in December. I have noticed the same dust from the belts.
> 
> My plan is to buy new belts and have them on hand when I need them.



Well I'm glad to hear it's not just mine. Thank you.


----------



## Dman1114 (Feb 24, 2016)

Mines been doing it for a while... I tried to get new belts but i was unable to find a matched set.         With the VFD and the quick accelleration/decelleration i don't think it helps....  Theres always rubber slung against my cover.

when the belts shred ill look for some new ones


----------



## coolidge (Feb 24, 2016)

Guys spend $26.99 and buy a Accu-link belt from Harbor Freight ($20.25 with a 25% off coupon). These belts are bad-ass your lathe will ware out before this polyurethane belt does. Also reduces vibration and can be sized by adding/removing links. Last I checked they are manufactured in the European Union. You only need 1 belt, its what I'm running on my G4003G.

http://www.harborfreight.com/vibration-free-link-belt-43771.html

http://www.jasonindustrial.com/pdf/Accu-Link Belting Bulletin2014.pdf

http://rubberproducts.jasonindustrial.com/viewitems/open-end-and-accu-link-belting/accu-link-belting



For future information I upgraded to this Baldor 2hp single phase motor $325 from my local motor shop.



Like some G4003G lathes after my lathe broke in (aprox 15 hours of run time) it loosened up and became susceptible to the high frequency buzz/hum the motor was injecting into the entire lathe resulting in pretty bad surface finish issues. I used 6 of these beast isolation mounts from McMaster, about $6 each and machined a new motor mount out of aluminum. Surface finish issues are gone, lathe runs smooth, quiet, a worthwhile improvement over the factory cast iron mount. The buzz/hum surface finish issue is not the motor, both the factory and this Baldor motor injects buzz/hum into the lathe, its Grizzly's poor motor mount design and the lack of motor isolation. This Baldor motor did get rid of the harmonic wha-wha-wha-whoo coming from the factory China motor and runs quieter.


----------



## boostin53 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you for that post Coolidge. It's great info!


----------



## planeflyer21 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey Coolidge, perhaps I missed it but what did you use to seal the gap between the lathe feet and the chip pan?


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 25, 2016)

+1 on the link belt. I've been running one of these on my lathe and love it, for all the reasons coolidge already stated. 

Got mine here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACCU-Link-S...996740?hash=item56809d8e84:g:~EUAAMXQLQVR6BPG


----------



## woodrowm (Feb 25, 2016)

Good morning - Hey what is the model number on the Baldor motor?

Thanks,
Woodrow


----------



## coolidge (Feb 25, 2016)

planeflyer21 said:


> Hey Coolidge, perhaps I missed it but what did you use to seal the gap between the lathe feet and the chip pan?



Are you talking about the chip pan lip section I had to cut out to clear the motor electrical box?


----------



## coolidge (Feb 25, 2016)

woodrowm said:


> Good morning - Hey what is the model number on the Baldor motor?
> 
> Thanks,
> Woodrow



Here you go. IMPORTANT: The factory lathe motor is a freakish non-standard thing from a wiring perspective. It appears there's a relay/contactor inside the factory motor somewhere facilitating the forward/reverse operation.

To wire up this Baldor motor you will need to order a couple feet of power cord with 6 wires, I ordered mine from McMasterCarr. The good news is the G4003G still has the contactor lug U2 in the electrical cabinet that you need to wire up this motor, I guess from when Grizzly used a more standard motor. You will see this lug is un-used in the electrical cabinet. So you just need the 6 wire power cord from the lathe to the motor.

The 6 wires are for U1, U2, Z1, Z2, JBrown, and Ground wire. Come see me if you need assistance on the wiring.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Feb 25, 2016)

coolidge said:


> Are you talking about the chip pan lip section I had to cut out to clear the motor electrical box?



No sir.  Just the sealant around the lathe feet.  Looks like a very close match to the paint on both the lathe and chip pan.


----------



## boostin53 (Feb 25, 2016)

coolidge said:


> Guys spend $26.99 and buy a Accu-link belt from Harbor Freight ($20.25 with a 25% off coupon). These belts are bad-ass your lathe will ware out before this polyurethane belt does. Also reduces vibration and can be sized by adding/removing links. Last I checked they are manufactured in the European Union. You only need 1 belt, its what I'm running on my G4003G.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/vibration-free-link-belt-43771.html
> 
> ...



I see that there are more than one belt profiles for these belts. Which one do I get, 3L, 4L ect.?


----------



## coolidge (Feb 25, 2016)

planeflyer21 said:


> No sir.  Just the sealant around the lathe feet.  Looks like a very close match to the paint on both the lathe and chip pan.



Ahahaha that's clear silicone that turned yellow from the oil lol.


----------



## coolidge (Feb 25, 2016)

boostin53 said:


> I see that there are more than one belt profiles for these belts. Which one do I get, 3L, 4L ect.?



I'm using the 1/2 inch belt I linked to at Harbor Freight.


----------



## raven7usa (Feb 26, 2016)

Based on recommendations of Coolidge, I ordered the Accu-link belt today from Harbor freight.


----------

